# Lukas vs. Lucas



## B&LsMom

Ladies---What do you think about Lukas rather than the more popular Lucas??


----------



## Sapphire83

Hmm, I'd go for Lucas.


----------



## mrspeanut

I prefer Lucas too, the 'k' just seems to look too harsh?! :)


----------



## skc22

mrspeanut said:


> I prefer Lucas too, the 'k' just seems to look too harsh?! :)

Agree


----------



## starburst1979

Maybe I'm just bias, but I prefer Lucas......it's my son's middle name  xx
In the UK spelling it with a K is more the eastern European way of spelling it, but at the end of the day, it's up to you.  xx


----------



## HelloLovve

As someone who has an unusual name, just keep in mind that if you go with the unusual spelling, your never going to be able to find anything with that name on it. I got so mad when I was little because I could never have that license plate for my bike with my name on it, and people are constantly misspelling my name (teachers, employers, friends, even family). Just my opinion, but spelling it Lukas might be more hassel than it's worth. Great name though. I love Lucas.


----------



## thankful2012

I prefer Lucas I think the K looks weird.


----------



## kateKate

Lucas


----------



## Mummy2B21

Lucas x


----------



## fides

Lucas


----------



## Kate&Lucas

HelloLovve said:


> As someone who has an unusual name, just keep in mind that if you go with the unusual spelling, your never going to be able to find anything with that name on it. I got so mad when I was little because I could never have that license plate for my bike with my name on it, and people are constantly misspelling my name (teachers, employers, friends, even family). Just my opinion, but spelling it Lukas might be more hassel than it's worth. Great name though. I love Lucas.

To be fair I've yet to find anything with Lucas on! It's a really popular name where I am too :dohh:

I personally prefer Lucas, but I have had people remark they prefer the spelling Lukas or the Polish Lukasz (which is v. nice but I think is pronounced slightly differently).


----------



## ttc1soon

I like Lucas better too, if you spell it differently your son will have his name constantly spelled wrong or will have to always so "Lucas with a K". My mom is "Christine with a K" and I actually like it better with a K but she hates that she always has to say that.


----------



## Saphira

I like the spelling with a K better. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Saphira!! I seem to be out numbered with this LOL


----------



## SarahBear

At first glance, "Lukas" appears to be a "creative" spelling of Lucas which gives me an immediate aversion to it and leads me to think that Lucas is better. However, I did a google search and it appears that this is not the case as Lukas is the standard spelling in some other languages. Based on this I feel that "Lukas" is OK. Based on the meaning however (from Lucania), I would be inclined to go with the spelling L-u-c-a-s.


----------



## Saphira

blakesmom said:


> Thanks Saphira!! I seem to be out numbered with this LOL

I truly like it with a K. :) Then again, K looks better when making harder sounds. C looks soft to me. Plus, it's different but not so different that people would come to the conclusion that the name's pronounced another way, for example. If Lukas looks better to you and your heart's set on that spelling I'd definitely go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## kjsmummy

lucas x


----------



## MetalMaiden

i love Lukas!


----------



## B&LsMom

I just think the K stands out a bit where the c looks so little in the middle :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I LOVE the name Lucas, (I prefer the C but both are nice) but OH won't let me use it :( He makes lightsaber noises :S


----------



## Sarah27

What about Luka?? :O) 
love Lucas and Lukas....... I would go for Lukas tho its more unusual!


----------



## B&LsMom

AngelofTroy said:


> I LOVE the name Lucas, (I prefer the C but both are nice) but OH won't let me use it :( He makes lightsaber noises :S

I'm pretty sure DH is going to be saying "Luke, I am your FATHER" often :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Sarah27 said:


> What about Luka?? :O)
> love Lucas and Lukas....... I would go for Lukas tho its more unusual!

I kind of thought if we did go with the L-u-k-a-s spelling--Luka might be a nice short name rather than Luke...


----------



## Seity

Lucas.


----------



## futuremama88

I love them both, but I'd go with Lucas unless you're greek or something.


----------



## B&LsMom

Nope not greek LOL


----------



## Mrs Bee

I prefer the name spelt Lucas...but absolutely love the name Luka.... For some reason I just don't like the k in Lucas... But if your heart is set on Lukas then go for it, just be ready to correct others when they spell his name wrong xx


----------



## sowanted

My choice is 'Lucas' because I can't come up with any benefit to making it 'different'.

Strange that Lucas becomes shortened as Luke when we're talking about a nickname...but hey ho, that's just language, eh? :)

(And for what it's worth: can't say I'm a huge fan of 'Luca'...works if you're Italian.) 

Good luck.


----------

